# Welche Grafikengines findet ihr am besten?



## RyzA (22. April 2014)

Hallo!


Wollte mal fragen welche Grafikengines ihr am besten findet.

Ich habe mal alle ausgewählt ausser der ID Tech 5. Die Grafik in "Rage" war ja ganz nett, aber aus den Socken gehauen hat die mich nicht. Mehr habe ich von der Engine auch noch nicht gesehen.

Die Snowdrop Engine muß sich erstmal beweisen wenn "The Division" auf dem Markt ist, aber was man bisher schon sehen konnte ist beeindruckend.


----------



## FAKKERZ (22. April 2014)

Die Fox-Engine. Die Beleuchtung ist der Wahnsinn. Leider fehlt da eine zerstörbare Umgebung. Sowas kann man aber sicher noch nachträglich einbauen.


----------



## Nuallan (22. April 2014)

Im Moment noch die Gamebryo/Creation-Engine und bald bestimmt die Snowdrop.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. April 2014)

Unity fehlt  und lass mal das 3 bei CryEngine weg  es gibt jetzt einfach CryEngine.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2014)

Ich habe in der Umfrage noch die Euphoria Engine aus GTA (IV+V) vergessen. Die ist natürlich auch sehr gut!


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2014)

Frostbite 3.0 & Cryengine 3


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. April 2014)

Unity+Orc fehlt


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2014)

Das Unity fehlt hast du schon mal gesagt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. April 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Unity fehlt hast du schon mal gesagt.



Stimmts  warte ich habe eins vergessen es ging um Licht.....


----------



## Klinge Xtream (22. April 2014)

Die A4 Engine, obwohl man sich bei Metro LL dieses sinnlose AAA+FXAA hätte sparen können.
Unreal Engine 3? +Beast Renderer erzeugen trotz Polygonarmut eine schöne Grafik in Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Heumond (22. April 2014)

Mir gefällt die X-Ray Engine am besten, bekannt aus der Stalker-Reihe. Die liefert eine sehr authentische Spielwelt und bietet eine Präzision wie z.B. die Goldsource. Es gibt dort keine schwammigen Animationen, movement approximation oder automatische festhaltegeschichten an Kanten. Eine direkte Umsetzung meiner Eingaben gefällt mir einfach, dazu kommt eine ganz gute KI, dynamisches Wetter und für einige Umgebungsobjekte eine glaubwürde Physik und für alle Projektile eine richtig gute Physik.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (22. April 2014)

Sagen wir's mal so:

Chris Roberts wird sich was dabei gedacht haben, als er ausgerechnet die *CryEngine* für die zukünftige Grafik-Ikone Star Citizen auserkoren hat. 

Die CryEngine ist nach wie vor die einzige Engine, mit deren Hilfe die Spielgrafik von "ganz nett anzuschauen" auf "bahnbrechend und spektakulär"  emporgehoben hat - einen derart großen Qualitätssprung, wie man ihn anno 2007 in Crysis 1 gesehen hat, gab es seitdem nie wieder.

Deswegen ist die CryEngine mein Favourit


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. April 2014)

Ich finde die Watch_Dogs Engine ist auch der Hammer  würde man CryEngine (super Grafik) + Frostbite (super Zerstörung) + Watch_Dogs Engine (Lichteffekte, Regen eigentlich alles) nehmen wäre das ne Real-Life Grafik .


----------



## Streicher1992 (22. April 2014)

UT3 XD


----------



## K-putt (22. April 2014)

Frage mich warum die ID5 Engine so schlecht abschneidet. Das ist mmn. die zukunftssichere Engine auf dem Markt.
Die Megatexture Technik ist einzigartig und wird in der Zukunft mit 100 prozentiger Sicherheit Standard sein. Stichwort Tiled resources in DX11.2. 16kx16k Texturen. Yay!
Das ist genau das was die ID5 Engine jetzt schon nutzt. Wenn auch mit stark komprimierten Texturen. Das wird sich hoffentlich mit dem nächsten ID5 ps4/xbone/pc Titel ändern.
Wolfenstein wird wohl leider auch noch drunter leiden werden. Macht aber nix da das Art Design wieder umwerfend werden wird dank der Megatexture.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2014)

Also ich hatte bis jetzt nur Rage gespielt mit der ID 5 Engine und auch später mit DirectX11 Patch und Megatexturen aber das hat mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen, sah für mich irgendwie zu sehr nach Comicgrafik aus. Nicht mal dynamisches Wetter gibt es mit der Engine.


----------



## K-putt (23. April 2014)

ID5 ist OpenGL only. Wie immer mit Carmacks Engines. Und sie mussten auf 'ne menge Effekte verzichten dank der Konsolen.
Bin mir ziemlich sicher das dynamisches Wetter möglich ist mit der Engine.


----------



## Thallassa (23. April 2014)

Unreal 3, CDC-Engine haben mir bisher am meisten gefallen.


----------



## XyZaaH (23. April 2014)

Die Cryengine und die Frostbite


----------



## Tierce (24. April 2014)

Dem stimme ich zu. Cryengine und Frostbite 3 sehen meiner Meinung nach am besten aus.


----------

